# The Way To Cook A Turkey



## HalfSmoked (Nov 26, 2019)

This question seems to come up very often so here it is the

PROPER WAY TO COOK A TURKEY








Hope this solves the problem for everyone

Warren


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 26, 2019)

Cracked up me.  Salute'!


----------



## S-met (Nov 26, 2019)

Reminds me of the nursery rhyme my parents used to sing to me before bed:

Starkle starkle little twink
 Who the hell you are I think
 I'm not under what you call
 The affluence of incahol
 I'm just a little slort of sheep
 I'm not drunk like tinkle peep
 I don't know who is me yet
 But the drunker I stand here
 The longer I get
 Just give me one more drink
 To fill me cup
 'cuz I got all day sober
 To Sunday up.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 26, 2019)

Sweet.  Only 15 steps.


----------



## clifish (Nov 26, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Sweet.  Only 15 steps.


Better than 12?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 27, 2019)

Hey guys thanks for the likes. They are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 27, 2019)

You cracked me up! It nice to start my day while reading your post!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks for the like pushok2018 and thanks for the kind words it is appreciated. Glad you enjoyed it.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks SencondhandSmoker for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2019)

Good one, Warren!!
I saw it yesterday on YouTube, but it's still funny.
Check out the one on YouTube.
Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks for the like Bear it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

